# Summit Refrigerator - Rattling Sound



## rordoogan (Oct 28, 2011)

*Images of Fridge*

I posted an issue over a week ago and didn't get a response so I took some pictures. I pulled out the refridgerator and found what's rattling in the back. I tried my best to take a picture of it. As you can see from the attached pictures, there's a small metal box attached to the back of the fridge. The metal box has several wires that feed into it. After putting my hand on the metal box, I can feel that something inside of it is rattling. 

Does anyone know if this item is replaceable? Or the cause of what's rattling inside of the metal box?


----------



## Milwaukeetool (Nov 20, 2011)

that is the compressor, it can be replaced, but i would consider the age or the frig before sticking money into it.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if your talking about the grey metal box, that is where the defrost timer is mounted. Very easy repair


----------



## rordoogan (Oct 28, 2011)

@ Milwaukeetool: Originally I thought it was the compressor, but when I put my hand on the metal box I felt the rattling. 

@hardwareman: thanks for identifying the source.


----------



## Milwaukeetool (Nov 20, 2011)

I read this "there was a large black softball-looking piece of equipment that seemed to be making the rattling sound." and figured he was seeing the top of the compressor. Sorry for any wrong info.


----------

